# Multiregion Blue Ray



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any advise on purchasing a blue ray player that can handle at least Regions A&B for blue ray and 1&2 for DVD?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I know that the Oppo BDP-83 _CAN_ do multiregion, but that's by either doing a hardware change or uploading a hacked firmware version to the player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know in Europe, they are offering a physical modification to allow multiregion playback. If searching for it I would enter BDP-831 as that is the model name of the BDP-83 overseas.
That definitely was the coolest thing about HD-DVD having no region coding. In addition, no Java, much to the chagrin of the Studio's as that meant no BD+. BD+ is quite problematic with many BDP's causing constant playback issues and firmware updates.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> That definitely was the coolest thing about HD-DVD having no region coding. In addition, no Java, much to the chagrin of the Studio's as that meant no BD+. BD+ is quite problematic with many BDP's causing constant playback issues and firmware updates.
> Cheers,
> JJ


So true, I never had any issues not even one playing back HD DVDs. on my Toshiba. My Samsung BluRay more often than not will have blips where the video drops out during a new release movie for 2 seconds or so and firmware has never fixed it nor did exchanging the player for another one (3 times).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I use a firmware modded Oppo BDP83 and it is MR for BD & DVD, I have not had any issues to make me want to get the hardware mod done, one warning though if you do do the firmware mod and anything goes wrong then Oppo will more than likely refuse to honor the warranty...


----------

